# Tipps für Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle Singlemode



## Cyclonekiss (26. Oktober 2008)

Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle, ich bin nicht Battlenet sondern wollte alles erstmal im Einzelspielermodus durchzocken 

Bin aber langsam am verzweifeln, habe innerhalb von einer Stunde fast einen drittel Level Erfahrung verloren und ne Menge virtuelle Kohle um meinen Lieblingssöldner ausgegeben. Defensiv Barbar.

Habe meine Magierin auf max Damage in Blizzard geskillt und nur ca. 10 Punkte  in  Meteor imvestiert. das funktionierte super im Schwierigkeitsgrad Alptraum nur jetzt ab Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle gucke ich mächtig in die Röhre, wegen der vielen Kälteimmunitäten, außerdem sterbe ich sehr schnell, und da reicht schon ne Ansammlung von Stachelratten.....trotz Manaschild oder anderer Defense Schilder. Ich bin jetzt Level 72, frage mich ob das zu niedrig ist selbst für das Startgebiet im Hölle Modus ??

Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt, das mein Char 10 level zurückgestuft wurde, als ich nach dem Diablo kill in Alptraum nach Harrogath geportet bin. Da war ich nicht mehr 70 sondern plötzlich nur noch 60 ! Also musste ich ihn wieder auf 70 spielen.

Wäre euch dankbar für praktizierbare Tipps um die Hölle zu überleben, oder Skillvorschläge, da ich mittlerweile etwas ratlos bin, ob ich die in Schilder investiere oder mehr Damage in Feuer oder Blitz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß CK


----------



## Thoryia (26. Oktober 2008)

Du spielst schon Diablo 3? Wo gibts das denn schon?


----------



## Shurkien (26. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Du spielst schon Diablo 3? Wo gibts das denn schon?



Wie kommst du denn auf den Mist Oo


----------



## Phate95 (26. Oktober 2008)

mit deiner sorc musst du viel mehr laufen..
blizzard hat ja einen cd, deswegen cast blizzard und dann lauf kreisförmig um deine gegner herum ( so das der söldner angreifen kann) und immer wenn blizzard ready ist einfach casten und weiterlaufen..
mit einer orbsrc hättest du es wahrscheinlich leichter da du im low bereich und mit weniger übung die mob-gruppen killen kannst


----------



## Thoryia (26. Oktober 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf den Mist Oo


Durch lesen Jung, durch Lesen.

Schau mal wo es steht: buffed.de Community > Diablo 3 > Allgemeines (Diablo3)

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Cyclonekiss (26. Oktober 2008)

Phate95 schrieb:


> mit deiner sorc musst du viel mehr laufen..
> blizzard hat ja einen cd, deswegen cast blizzard und dann lauf kreisförmig um deine gegner herum ( so das der söldner angreifen kann) und immer wenn blizzard ready ist einfach casten und weiterlaufen..
> mit einer orbsrc hättest du es wahrscheinlich leichter da du im low bereich und mit weniger übung die mob-gruppen killen kannst



Danke, wird langsam etwas besser, ich habe mittlerweile einen Level geschafft und so langsam wirds mit Feuer/Meteor nachskillen, viel zurückrennen um meinen Söldner zu schonen und heilen auch spiele ich mittlerweile nicht mehr einhändig mit Kaffeetasse in der rechten Hand wie im Alptraummodus, die brauch ich jetzt tatsächlich zum Tränke nachladen, ging vorher einhändig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde mich über weitere Tipps freuen

Ps:@Thoriya wenn du keinen sinnvollen Beitrag hier hast ist es manchmal ganz gut gar nix zu posten als banalen .... zu schreiben.


----------



## Thoryia (26. Oktober 2008)

Cyclonekiss schrieb:


> Ps:@Thoriya wenn du keinen sinnvollen Beitrag hier hast ist es manchmal ganz gut gar nix zu posten als banalen .... zu schreiben.


Wieso banal, und wie kann eine Frage dazu banal sein? Ich hab die Frage gestellt und mir ernsthaft Sorgen gemacht, Diablo3 verpasst zu haben! Btw, poste Deine banalen Fragen einfach naechstes Mal ins richtige Forum und informier Dich ueber die Bedeutung von banal bevor Du solch wichtigen Woerter benutzt.


----------



## Realtec (26. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Wieso banal, und wie kann eine Frage dazu banal sein? Ich hab die Frage gestellt und mir ernsthaft Sorgen gemacht, Diablo3 verpasst zu haben! Btw, poste Deine banalen Fragen einfach naechstes Mal ins richtige Forum und informier Dich ueber die Bedeutung von banal bevor Du solch wichtigen Woerter benutzt.



naja über das lesen solltest du dir dann auch mal gedanken machen, denn 90% der threads im d3 forum bestehen aus fragen etc zu d2 X.x

die leute machen sich das forum wie SIE wollen und nicht der titel


----------



## Thoryia (26. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> naja über das lesen solltest du dir dann auch mal gedanken machen, denn 90% der threads im d3 forum bestehen aus fragen etc zu d2 X.x
> 
> die leute machen sich das forum wie SIE wollen und nicht der titel


Wieso, liest Du alle Threats in einem Unterforum wenn im Ticker irgendwas steht was Deine Aufmerksamkeit erregt? Nein? Siehst Du, genau wie sonst auch niemand. Waer ja auch Unfug wenn ich da etwas interessantes Entdecke erstmal alle anderen Foren zu lesen ob das nicht etwa an der falschen Stelle steht.

Ich las es so im Ticker:       Diablo3 Forum: Antwort zum Thema: Tipps für Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle Singlemode

Das klang fuer mich so, als wenn ich nach einiger Computer Abstinenz den lang Ersehnten D3 Start verpasst habe. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## oneq (26. Oktober 2008)

@Thoryia
Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest: In diesem Forum werden ständig Fragen zu Diablo2 gepostet. Wieso habe ich dich in den übrigen Thread noch nicht posten sehen? Wie auch immer, versuch evtl jetzt aufzuhören, dir hier ein -1 nach dem anderen abzuholen und nebenbei auch noch den Thread zu sprengen -.-

backt2topic:
Evtl. postest du mal dein Equip und deine vollständige Skillung und Stattung. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Sorc dein erster Char ist.
Wenn dem so sein sollte, war 72 vielleicht wirklich zu früh. Aber es ist nicht unmöglich, wenn man passendes Equip hat. In Hölle sind vor allem Ressis wichtig. Du solltest so lange Mf-Runs in Alp noch machen (vor allem Mephisto wird mit Blizzard sehr schnell zu erlegen sein, aber auch Diablo/Baal sind recht fix machbar), bis du geeigneteres Equip hast.
Außerdem würde ich dir nicht unbedingt einen Akt5 Merc empfehlen, sondern einen aus Akt2. 
Hierzu zitiere ich etwas aus dem inDiablo-Forum von Leon-X, da es doch nur abgekupfert wäre, sollte ich das Ganze umformulieren


> Ein Wüstensöldner kann auf die Auren: Frost, Trotz, gesegnetes Ziel, Dornen, Macht und Gebet zurückgreifen.
> In der Praxis hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Machtaura am besten geeignet ist. Hierzu gibt es auch gegensätzliche Stimmen und ich will versuchen einzugehen, warum ich Macht als beste erachte: Aus meiner Sicht dient ein Söldner ausschließlich zu zwei elementaren Dingen. Zum einen um Immune zu killen, dass kann der Machtsöldner am besten. Die Aura erhöht den Schaden nämlich beträchtlich, so dass er binnen Sekunden eine Menge davon anrichten kann. Und zum anderen die Gegner zu &#8222;Trauben&#8220; zu versammeln. Eine solche Traube kann leicht getroffen werden und unser Blizzard verfehlt sein Ziel kaum mehr. Um dies zu gewährleisten muss der Söldner an die Gegner herankommen und dort auch eine entsprechende Zeit überleben. Auch hier sehe ich den Machter im Vorteil, denn er ist in der Lage eine Menge zu &#8222;leechen&#8220;, d. h. er bekommt einen Bruchteil des Schadens, den er anrichtet, auf sein Leben gut geschrieben, so übersteht er auch große Gegnerhorden unbeschadet.
> Sicher kann man auch so argumentieren, dass ein Frostsöldner ebenfalls lange in den Gegner überlebt, da er sie einfriert (auch Immune). Jedoch schafft er es nicht so schnell Immune zu töten, wie das ein Machter kann, gleiches gilt für den Trotzer.
> Von daher bevorzuge ich eindeutig den Machter, auch wenn man mit den anderen beiden nicht sonderlich schlechter fährt.



Da du allerdings auch ein 2. Element angeskillt hast, könntest du ebenso gut einen Froster nehmen. Ist deine Entscheidung.
Die Ausrüstung für ihn ist immesn wichtig, damit er dir lange als Blocker erhalten bleibt. Empfehlen würde ich dir:
Helm: Tals Maske; sehr einfach zu beschaffen, ansonsten einen Helm mit viel Def, Leben, Ressis
Waffe: Runenwort Einsicht Ral Tir Tal Sol; die Runen sind allesamt sehr leicht bei der Gräfin zu bekommen und außerdem spendet dir das Rw noch die Aura Meditation, dass dein Mana sehr schnell wieder auffüllt, was sehr praktisch beim Telen und Kämpfen ist und weiterhin noch, da du ja das Energieschild benutzt.
Rüstung: Runenwort Shael Thul Lem; mit dieser Rüstung kommt dein Söldner proplemlos auf max Resis, was sehr sinnvoll ist für ein verlängertes Leben. Sollest du die Runen noch nicht haben ist eine Rüstung mit viel Def, Resis und Leben auch okay. Allerdings sollte dann von irgendeinem Ausrüstungsteil noch LifeLeech kommen.

So weit erstmal dazu. Mehr kann ich dir nur sagen, wenn du auch mehr Infos gibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyclonekiss (26. Oktober 2008)

thoryia deine nächsten sinnfreien 1600 Mails bitte woanders hin

Also zurück zum Thema
Meteor ist jetzt auf 659 Damage  mit 14 Skillpunkten und Blizzard Damage bis 976 Skillpunkte 22 +3, durch Zauberstab, Kältebeherrschung 17 Punkte. Blitzskillung habe ich sträflich vernachlässigt, gibt bestimmt bei irgend einem Boss deshalb Probleme, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht. Habe ka wie ich meine Skillungen hier sichtbar machen kann.

Stellenweise komm ich in Hölle jetzt klar weil ich meinen Spielstil komplett geändert habe, nur manche Stellen sind zum Haare raufen, vor allem wenn man kurz vorm Level up mit dreimal sterben hintereinander wieder auf beinah Levelmitte zurückfällt und mein Wüstensoldner mich ne Menge Kohle kostet aber irgendwie unverzichtbar ist, weil er die Mobs an sich bindet, während ich caste. Er hat ca. 1800 Verteidigung, 75 Widerstand bei Feuer und Eis, Gift und Blitz nur 55 und kann nicht eingefroren werden. Ich bin jetzt Level 73 fast 74 und kurz vor Andariel, zumindest erster Boss. Werde noch bischen Level farmen bevor ich an den rangehe.


----------



## oneq (26. Oktober 2008)

Okay, so wie ich das sehe, liegt das Dilemma bei deiner Skillung.
Erst einmal wäre es sehr falsch für einen Anfänger ohne Equip alle 3 Skilltrees zu skillen. Meistens beschränkt sich in Diablo eine Sorc auf ein Element, maximal zwei. Um den Rest efektiv spielen zu können fehlen dir einfach die Punkte.
Du hast dich also für Meteor als Zweitskill entschieden, was nicht die schlechteste Möglichkeit ist. Allerdings solltest du dementsprechend auch weiterskillen.
In Diablo 2 gibt es sogenannte Syngergien. Die bringen einem bestimmten Skill mehr Dmg oder ähnlich nützliche Effekte, wenn man sie skillt. Was diese Effekte bei dem jeweiligen Skill sind, kann man herausfinden, indem man über den Skill im Skilltree mit der Maus fährt und dann unten in der Beschreibung schaut. Blizzard, dein Hauptangriff, hat gleich drei davon. Allerdings bist du, wenn du eine sogennante Dual-Sorc, also eine sorc mit 2 Elementen spielst, nicht in der Lage, alle diese Skills zu maxen und so den maximal möglichen Dmg aus Blizzard herauszuholen, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da Blizzard auch so noch brachialen Schaden anrichtet.
Ich würde dir folgende Skillung empfehlen:
Blizzard maxen (20 Punkte), falls du das noch nicht getan hast.
Als Synergie maxt du ansonsten nur noch Gletschernadel, die normale Monster einfriert und Splash-Dmg macht.
Kälte-Beherrschung solltest du mit Items auf maximal 27 kommen, da mehr als -150% Resis bei den Monster nichts mehr nützt, da normale Mobs in Hölle meistens nur 50% Kälte Resistenz haben und du die gegnerische Resistenz nur auf maximal -100% senken kannst. Würde ich aber evtl. bei deinem Equip trotzdem maxen.
Nun kommen wir zu deinen Feuer Skills:
Meteor maxen.
Zum Schluss Feuerbeherrschung und Feuerball skillen im Verhältnis, dass Feuerball 8-10 Punkte mehr als Feuerbeherrschung hat, da das Ganze so am Effektivsten ist, was du aber auch gerne noch mit dem Skillcalculator ausrechnen kannst.

Sonstige wichtige Skills, die jeweils mit nur einem Punkt zu versehen sind:
Wärme, Statik (enorm praktisch bei Bossen), Telekinese, Teleport und entweder die Zitter- oder die Frostrüstung, wobei bei ranged Angriffen wie mit Blizzard und Meteor die Frostrüstung praktischer ist und bei vielem Telen wie bei Bossruns die Zitterrüstung zu empfehlen ist.

Energieschild würde ich bei deiner Sorc nicht aktivieren, da du einfach nicht die Skills übrig hast, um es effektiv auszubauen. Außerdem zieht die Energieschild bei niedrigem Telekineselvl einfach zu viel Mana ab.
An Statuspunkten würde ich den Rest in Vitalität packen, da du mittlerweile zweifellos genug in Stärke und Energie gepackt hast. Maxblock kannst du nicht mehr erreichen, wenn du bisher noch keine Geschicklichkeit gestattet hast, von daher würde ich dir davon auch abraten, obwohl es zweifellos sehr nützlich gewesen wäre.
Trotzdem ist deine Sorc nicht unbedingt verskillt. Versuch einfach nach dem roten Faden vorzugehen, den ich dir aufgezeigt habe und dann sollte das eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren.
Ich weiß nicht, welches Spiel du vor Diablo2 gespielt hast (ich nehme jetzt einfach mal WoW an), aber bei Diablo ist nicht unbedingt das Lvl entscheidend, sondern eigentlich nur die Items und der Umgang mit den dir zur Verfügung stehenden Skills. Lvls farmen ist also nur insofern sinnvoll, als dass du Skillpunkte bekommst. 
Sinnvoller wäre es jedoch, wenn du das Lvln mit Mf-Runs verbindest, die ich dir in meinem vorherigen Post schon genannt habe.


----------



## Cyclonekiss (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @oneq

Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung!!!

Mir scheint ich habe gar nicht so daneben gelegen, wenn ich deine Mail lese, habe tatsächlich auch Telekinese und Teleport geskillt und Kettenblitz war in den Anfängen noch ganz nett, Gewitter naja , aber das wars dann in Blitz. Bin damit nicht warm geworden. 

Blizzard habe ich schon auf max. Skill 20, Kältebeherrschung beinahe, fehlen noch drei Punkte. Ich will Level farmen um die Skillpunkte in den Feuerbaum zu packen, sprich Meteor, Feuerbeherrschung, Hydra nehme ich nur zur Ortung der Mobs, dann habe ich immer genug Zeit um schnell die Zauber switchen zu können, Feuer oder Eis eben. Die 5 anderen Punkte nehm ich nur noch für Vitalität, ich kann alle Rüstungen tragen mit 140 Stärke und Mana habe ich auch selten Probs, deshalb skill ich jetzt Vitalität nach. Geschicklichkeit habe ich nicht geskillt, weil ich dachte brauch ich gar nicht als Soccer, alles andere ist wichtiger. Zitter oder Frostrüstung benutz ich je nachdem ob ich es mit Fern oder Nahkämpfern zu tun habe. 

Wenn mir die Kohle ausgeht farm ich im Alptraummodus ohne ein neues Game zu starten, nur Exp gibts dafür wenig. Meine Rüssi ist denk ich mal nicht übel, auch wenn Diabolo selbst, der blöde Sack, bis auf einen Ring bisher nur Mist gedroppt hat für meine Magierin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den Söldner hats gefreut, er hat ne tolle Schwertersammlung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmt, habe jahrelange Wow gezockt, nur das heißt Raidverpflichtungen an 2-4 Abenden pro Woche sonst schaffst den High end content nie, Diablo ist da einfacher aufgebaut und macht genauso Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

So hab den thread leider jetzt erst gelesen.
Naja das gibts nich mehr viel zu sagen...oneq hat ja mal nen super guide geschrieben.
Ansonsten wünsch mal noch viel Spass und Glück beim uniques looten.

Bin vor nem halben jahr auf wow umgestiegen da meine hoffnung auf d3 nach jahren von d2 dahin war.
Was soll ich sagen. wird ein kurzes gastspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mann sieht sich mal im bnet.


----------



## Gehrkos (15. Januar 2009)

Es sei zusagen das in B-net das vielleicht einfacher gestaltete ist zu spielen deswegen beginnt man im singelplayer modus da hier andere anforderungen gestellt werden erst meist ab lvel 75 oder 80 mit dme Beginn des Höllen Modus. Und immer ne Elementar Art in der Rückhand haben ist auch nicht verkehrt ;=)

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

Cyclonekiss schrieb:


> Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle, ich bin nicht Battlenet sondern wollte alles erstmal im Einzelspielermodus durchzocken
> 
> Bin aber langsam am verzweifeln, habe innerhalb von einer Stunde fast einen drittel Level Erfahrung verloren und ne Menge virtuelle Kohle um meinen Lieblingssöldner ausgegeben. Defensiv Barbar.
> 
> ...


Hell  ist meist  nur in der Gruppe zuschaffen  meinsten Mobs   sind emun  eis-feuer  usw  
Hammerdin ist es zuschaffen

MFG


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. Januar 2009)

Ist mit allen Char-Builds zu schaffen, da das Spiel ziemlich balanced ist, vor allem im SP-Modus.

Die Meinung, dass Hölle nur in einer Gruppe zu schaffen ist, ist ziemlicher Blödsinn.


----------



## Nick1414 (22. Januar 2009)

Da stimm ich völlig zu. Ich spiele jetzt seit 3 Jahren D2 und hab so einige Chars im SP gehabt.
Letzten Endes ist jede Skillung erfolgreich, natürlich vorausgesetzt, diese wird auch richtig umgesetzt.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad heißt nicht umsonst HÖLLE, es ist eben höllisch schwer,
wer sich aber einigermaßen auf das Spiel versteht, kann mit jeder gut umgesetzten Skillung da durchkommen.

Cheerio


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Januar 2009)

Spiele seit Release Dibalo 2 und es ist schon immer so gewesen, dass man mit allen Chars alles schaffen kann, nur so als Info.


----------

